# Neuer Monitor gesucht (27+ Zoll, 1440p, 144 Hz, gute Farben/Kontraste) - Gsync vs. Freesync?



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt, da ich mir Cyberpunk 2077 gekauft habe, merke ich doch, dass mein inzwischen vermutlich fast 10 Jahre alter 60 Hz 1080p Monitor von AOC evtl. nicht mehr so ganz das Maß der Dinge ist. Da ich mich mit Displaytypen und deren Vor- und Nachteilen nicht wirklich auskenne, aber auf jeden Fall nen Bildschirm mit guten Farben und auch gutem Kontrast/Schwarzwerten haben möchte, frage ich lieber nochmal nach.

Was kann man da aktuell kaufen? Worauf muss ich achten? Und wie sieht es mit Gsync vs. Freesync aus? Das Problem ist: Ich möchte mir erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn sich die Preise und Verfügbarkeit beruhigt haben, habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden, ob es ne RTX 3080 oder ne RX 6800 XT werden soll. Da Gsync ja meines Wissens nach nur mit Nvidia funktioniert, wäre dann wahrscheinlich nur Freesync als Alternative übrig. Wie sieht da inzwischen die Unterstützung für Nvidia Karten aus? Funktioniert das oder macht das eher Probleme oder ist das gar von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich? Hab mich damit nie beschäftigt, da ich als hauptsächlicher Indie- und VR-Zocker bisher keine wirkliche Verwendung für einen hochauflösenden Monitor mit hoher Hertz-Zahl hatte. Aber ich glaube, Cyberpunk 2077 ist ein angemessener Anlass mal was Neues zu kaufen.

Ein paar Monitore als Vorschlag wären prima. Ein Preislimit hab ich mir nicht gesetzt, sollte aber natürlich im vernünftigen Rahmen bleiben. Also keine 500+ Euro, wenn möglich.

*edit* Und wie sieht's mit HDR aus? Worauf muss ich da achten?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

GSync ist quasi tot, da Nvidia es endlich eingesehen hat, dass man keine Hardware-Seitige Sache in Monitoren braucht, die das Ding nur unnötig teurer machen. Es gibt auch kaum mehr G-Sync-Monitore. Es gibt zwar trotzdem Freesync-Monitore, die nicht offiziell schon von Nvidia freigegeben sind - oft ist das aber nur, da Nvidia die Flut an Monitoren nicht alle testen kann. Bei manchen funktioniert es zwar am Ende doch nicht - das sind meines WIssens aber nur ehr alte Modelle. 

Offiziell schon getestete Monitore haben oft bei Preisvergleichseiten usw. die Info "G-Sycn-kompatibel". 

Mit Deinen Kriterien und inkl. der besagten Kompatibilität sind zB  diese drei Modelle: https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-vg27aq-90lm0500-b01370-a2112120.html?hloc=de#offerlist  oder https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-aorus-fi27q-a2143563.html?hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-ultragear-27gl83a-b-a2146685.html?hloc=de


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2020)

Danke, die vorgeschlagenen Monitore sehen gut aus. Hab mir mal den ASUS und den Gigabyte auf die Liste gesetzt. Ich nehme an, HDR10 ist der HDR-Standard, den ich "brauche" und der auch mit jedem Spiel mit HDR-Unterstützung läuft?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Danke, die vorgeschlagenen Monitore sehen gut aus. Hab mir mal den ASUS und den Gigabyte auf die Liste gesetzt. Ich nehme an, HDR10 ist der HDR-Standard, den ich "brauche" und der auch mit jedem Spiel mit HDR-Unterstützung läuft?



Da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das bei Games wirklich was bringt.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das bei Games wirklich was bringt.



Sicherlich nur bei welchen, die auch HDR enginetechnisch unterstützen. Aber ich hab mich halt auch noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt. Aber Cyberpunk 2077 unterstützt's und wenn es nicht (massiv) mehr kostet, als ein Monitor ohne ... warum nicht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt, da ich mir Cyberpunk 2077 gekauft habe, merke ich doch, dass mein inzwischen vermutlich fast 10 Jahre alter 60 Hz 1080p Monitor von AOC evtl. nicht mehr so ganz das Maß der Dinge ist. Da ich mich mit Displaytypen und deren Vor- und Nachteilen nicht wirklich auskenne, aber auf jeden Fall nen Bildschirm mit guten Farben und auch gutem Kontrast/Schwarzwerten haben möchte, frage ich lieber nochmal nach.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir kürzlich folgenden Monitor zugelegt: 
AOC Agon AG241QX
24 Zoll, 1440p, 144Hz. 

Weiß nicht, wie wichtig dir HDR ist, da das Teil dieses Feature nicht bietet, aber ich persönlich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Ding. Bildschärfe ist hervorragend und die Farben sind auch gut. FreeSync ist dabei und der Monitor bietet auch G-Sync-Kompatibilität. Macht auch keine Probleme. 

Einziger Nachteil: Wenn du viel Bürokram mit deinem PC machst, dürfte das Teil aber eventuell weniger was für dich sein. Seltsamerweise werden Schrift und Menü bei Office-Anwendungen (ich nutze Open Office) recht unscharf dargestellt. Kein Plan, wieso. Aber für den Alltag reicht es in dem Fall trotzdem.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2020)

24 Zoll ist mir dann doch ne Nummer zu klein. Es gibt zwar auch ne 144 Hz 27 Zoll Variante, aber mit LCD Display. Der 27-Zoller mit LED dagegen ist bei Amazon direkt ausverkauft und wohl auch etwas teurer. Monitorkauf kann kompliziert sein.

HDR ist an sich kein Muss, aber wenn ich es für den Preis mitnehmen kann, möchte ich das auf jeden Fall tun. Curved wäre auch nett, ist aber auch kein Muss.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise werden Schrift und Menü bei Office-Anwendungen (ich nutze Open Office) recht unscharf dargestellt. Kein Plan, wieso. Aber für den Alltag reicht es in dem Fall trotzdem.


Windows nutzt Standardmäßig Clear Type, vielleicht nutzt Open Office das nicht!? Ich habe unter Linux auch immer das Problem, das Schrift unglaublich unscharf wirkt, was daran liegt, dass die meisten Linux Distributionen und vielleicht auch Open Source Anwendungen generell keine vernünftige Schriftskalierung beherrschen. Das Internet ist jedenfalls voll mit Leuten, die sich darüber beschweren.

Open Office würde ich aber ohnehin nicht nehmen, Libre Office gilt doch seit Jahren als besserer Fork. Wobei ich klar zu Softmaker Office tendiere, das ist wesentlich kleiner und stabiler und vor allem kompatibler zu MS Office. Und das gibt es auch in einer kostenlosen Version.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Monitorkauf kann kompliziert sein.


Mit keinem anderen Stück Hardware hatte ich die letzten Wochen vor Kauf meines Monitors solche Probleme.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Windows nutzt Standardmäßig Clear Type, vielleicht nutzt Open Office das nicht!? Ich habe unter Linux auch immer das Problem, das Schrift unglaublich unscharf wirkt, was daran liegt, dass die meisten Linux Distributionen und vielleicht auch Open Source Anwendungen generell keine vernünftige Schriftskalierung beherrschen. Das Internet ist jedenfalls voll mit Leuten, die sich darüber beschweren.
> 
> Open Office würde ich aber ohnehin nicht nehmen, Libre Office gilt doch seit Jahren als besserer Fork. Wobei ich klar zu Softmaker Office tendiere, das ist wesentlich kleiner und stabiler und vor allem kompatibler zu MS Office. Und das gibt es auch in einer kostenlosen Version.


Ich nutze Open Office auch nur für alltägliche Dokumente. Das ist relativ selten und auf Arbeit nutze ich sowieso MS Office. Deswegen stört mich persönlich das nicht allzu sehr. Fand's nur erwähnenswert, da manch einer halt doch mehr mit Bürokratie zu tun hat, als andere.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab hier zwar auch Open Office auf dem Rechner, aber ne Priorität ist das erstmal nicht. Ich schwanke weiterhin zwischen dem Gigabyte und dem ASUS. Aber da ich vor Weihnachten wohl ohnehin nichts mehr bekomme, werde ich mich Anfang Januar mal für einen davon entscheiden.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich nutze Open Office auch nur für alltägliche Dokumente. Das ist relativ selten und auf Arbeit nutze ich sowieso MS Office. Deswegen stört mich persönlich das nicht allzu sehr. Fand's nur erwähnenswert, da manch einer halt doch mehr mit Bürokratie zu tun hat, als andere.


Ja, wenn man es nur gelegentlich für ein wenig Papierkram nutzt, dann reicht sogar das Windows Wordpad, wobei es dann wirklich letztlich völlig egal ist, was man nutzt. 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar auch Open Office auf dem Rechner, aber ne Priorität ist das erstmal nicht. Ich schwanke weiterhin zwischen dem Gigabyte und dem ASUS. Aber da ich vor Weihnachten wohl ohnehin nichts mehr bekomme, werde ich mich Anfang Januar mal für einen davon entscheiden.



Gigabyte Monitore kann ich nichts zu sagen, bei Asus scheint es aber häufiger mal tote Pixel oder so zu geben, da muss man aufpassen. Von den Dreien, die Herb genannt hat gefällt mir persönlich lustigerweise der LG am besten. (Ich schaue ja auch momentan immer mal wieder nach Monitoren weil ich mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr einen neuen holen wollte).


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Dezember 2020)

Den LG Monitor hatte ich eigentlich schon zu Anfang recht schnell ausgeklammert. Aber jetzt, da ich die Daten nochmal überfliege, weiß ich gar nicht mehr so recht, warum eignetlich  Wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich wohl doch das Würfelorakel um seine Weisheit bitten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gigabyte Monitore kann ich nichts zu sagen, bei Asus scheint es aber häufiger mal tote Pixel oder so zu geben, da muss man aufpassen.


 man muss da vor allem aufpassen, ob dieses "häufiger mal" nicht einfach nur daran liegt, dass so viele Leute zu Asus greifen. Man liest ja auch "häufiger" was über Kolbenfresser bei nem VW als bei einem Smart, weil es halt deutlich viel mehr VW-Fahrer als Smart-Fahrer gibt


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> man muss da vor allem aufpassen, ob dieses "häufiger mal" nicht einfach nur daran liegt, dass so viele Leute zu Asus greifen. Man liest ja auch "häufiger" was über Kolbenfresser bei nem VW als bei einem Smart, weil es halt deutlich viel mehr VW-Fahrer als Smart-Fahrer gibt


Na ja, ich habe das hauptsächlich aus Amazon Rezensionen rausgezogen und das war halt schon vor vielen Jahren genau so, als ich mir den letzten Monitor gekauft habe. Bei Amazon schicken viele dann die Monitore wieder zurück und holen sich einen anderen, andere Marke, und ob nun mehr Asus Monitore verkauft werden als von anderen großen Marken wie Samsung oder LG wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn bei den anderen scheint es diese Probleme nicht (so) zu geben. Ich würde einfach bei Asus die Augen offen halten und bevor ich zu einem greife dann der uralten Empfehlung folgen, im Laden anschauen und genau das angeschaute Stück kaufen.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mir nach langer Suche Anfang des Jahres den hier gekauft:
LG 34GK950F-B 34 Zoll Curved 21:9 UltraWide QHD

Breiter als deine Zielgröße, aber dafür wohl nicht so hoch. 
Den gibt es nicht mehr, aber ein Folgemodell.

Freesync wurde per Firmware-Update möglich und ich bin absolut zufrieden. Finde generell, dass man bei LG gute Qualität zu günstigen Preisen bekommt.
Aber HDR kannst eigentlich knicken, solange du nicht OLED in der Preisklasse so ab €2.000 nimmst. HDR-10 bedeutet fast nichts. Das ist nur der grundsätzliche Standard und eher wie "HD ready".

Manche günstigen Modelle haben nichtmal den Kontrastwert im Datenblatt und nur HDR-10 aufgeklebt, das sagt schon alles zu deren Leistung.
Mein Screen macht HDR-400, das ist die untere Grenze. Wenn ich HDR einschalte sieht der normale Desktop bescheuert und flau aus. Und die meisten HDR-Titel wirken damit sogar schlechter als ohne (Death Stranding verlor fast alle Details im Himmel und in Höhlen). Einzig Star Wars Squadrons bot bisher eine extra Einstellung, um das HDR im Spiel auf die Monitorfähigkeiten anzupassen. Das hat wirklich ein bisschen gebracht.

Bei Cyberpunk hab ich es noch nicht probiert. Zum Einen wurde mir das das ein-/ausschalten in den Windows Settings zu lästig, zum Anderen kann ich damit keine Screenshots machen. Ist halt kein normales RGB-Bild mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Dezember 2020)

Über so nen Ultrawide hab ich tatsächlich vor ca. nem Jahr oder zwei schonmal nachgedacht, allerdings 49 Zoll. Ist mir dann aber doch zu teuer und wirklich sinnvoll wäre das eh nur für Rennsimulationen, die ich zu 99% in VR spiele. Von daher bleibe ich wohl bei nem 16:9 Monitor mit 27 Zoll, maximal 32 Zoll, auch aus Platzgründen. Evtl. würde ich dann aber doch Abstand von HDR als Auswahlkriterium nehmen, wenn die "billigen" Monitore in dem Punkt so schlecht sind. Für die meisten meiner Spiele könnte ich das wohl eh nicht wirklich nutzen. Aber wenn der Monitor es zu dem Preis kann, würde ich halt nicht "nein" sagen. Man kann es ja abschalten, wenn es man es nicht braucht oder es nicht gut aussieht. Aber viel drauflegen würde ich dafür auch nicht. Bis 500 Euro sind kein Problem, alles drüber müsste schon qualitativ sehr gut sein. Aber so ein 34 Zoll Ultrawide ist mir definitiv zu teuer und vermutlich auch zu groß für meine Zock-Ecke hier.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Upsi, meinte natürlich, dass der Monitor dank Update zu Nvidias Sync kompatibel wurde.
Da muss man aber wirklich aufpassen. Bei meinem stand diese Info nur in einem Kommentar, nirgends auf den offiziellen Datenblättern. Wenn Herbboy Recht hat, dann dürfte das bei aktuellen Modellen aber leichter zu finden sein.

HDR fand ich "nice to have" und hab es mitgenommen. Aber alles unter HDR-800 (oder HDR-1000?) kannst du als Kriterium nach hinten stellen. Dafür ist der Preissprung einfach noch zu krass.

Vom Hardwarehunger fährst du auf jeden Fall besser, wenn du bei 1440 Höhe die 16:9 nimmst (oder 16:10 zum Arbeiten?). Vor allem, wenn es für deine Spielumgebung nicht relevant ist. Was aber schon cool ist, dass viele Filme bei Netflix und Amazon Prime das gesamte 21:9 im Kinoformat nutzen. Geht nicht immer, und natürlich nicht bei normalen Serien. Aber wenn es läuft macht das Laune. 

Dafür muss ich bei Hades mit (nett gemachten) Säulen am Rand leben.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2021)

So, einmal muss ich das Thema noch ausbuddeln.

Da sich das Thema Valve Index bei mir erstmal erledigt hat (die Linsen sind echt mies für ein Headset dieser Preisklasse, kriege keinen vernünftigen Sweetspot für ein gleichmäßig scharfes Bild hin), wird's Anfang Februar doch schon der neue Monitor werden. Ich hab nochmal ein wenig rumgeforscht und bin über diesen hier gestolpert:

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XV272UPbmiiprzx-DisplayPort-Reaktionszeit-Lautsprecher/dp/B07JP65L76/

Spricht irgendwas dagegen? Wertungen sehr gut, Preis auch sehr gut und er erfüllt im Grunde alles, was ich haben will: 27 Zoll, 1440p, 144Hz und Freesync.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/LG-27GL850-B-UltraGear-Monitor-schwarz/dp/B07T7K2V7L

Den hab ich mir vor einer halben Ewigkeit gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem hat der FreeSync und ist GSync kompatibel, d.h. meine GTX 1080 profitiert hier auch (ein wenig).


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So, einmal muss ich das Thema noch ausbuddeln.
> 
> Da sich das Thema Valve Index bei mir erstmal erledigt hat (die Linsen sind echt mies für ein Headset dieser Preisklasse, kriege keinen vernünftigen Sweetspot für ein gleichmäßig scharfes Bild hin), wird's Anfang Februar doch schon der neue Monitor werden. Ich hab nochmal ein wenig rumgeforscht und bin über diesen hier gestolpert:
> 
> ...



Nö, da spricht nichts dagegen. Außer vielleicht, dass er sogar Pivot hat (du kannst das Display um 90 Grad drehen) und ohne Pivot vielleicht günstiger sein könnte.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2021)

Danke, dann muss ich zwischen den beiden wohl nochmal nen Würfel schmeißen  Wobei der Preis von unter 400 Euro vom Acer halt schon echt lockt.


----------



## Celerex (22. Januar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/LG-27GL850-B-UltraGear-Monitor-schwarz/dp/B07T7K2V7L
> 
> Den hab ich mir vor einer halben Ewigkeit gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem hat der FreeSync und ist GSync kompatibel, d.h. meine GTX 1080 profitiert hier auch (ein wenig).



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Einer der, wenn nicht sogar der beste WQHD Bildschirm mit IPS Panel auf‘m Markt. Hab ich auch hier als Hauptbildschirm und bin restlos zufrieden. Das Ghosting hält sich stark in Grenzen und Backlight Bleeding ist bei meinem Gerät kaum wahrnehmbar. Spielt man ein wenig mit den Einstellungen herum, bekommt man eine astreine Farbgebung und ein insgesamt super Bild.


----------



## Free23 (22. Januar 2021)

Celerex schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Einer der, wenn nicht sogar der beste WQHD Bildschirm mit IPS Panel auf‘m Markt. Hab ich auch hier als Hauptbildschirm und bin restlos zufrieden. Das Ghosting hält sich stark in Grenzen und Backlight Bleeding ist bei meinem Gerät kaum wahrnehmbar. Spielt man ein wenig mit den Einstellungen herum, bekommt man eine astreine Farbgebung und ein insgesamt super Bild.



Ich habe den gleichen (LG GL850B) und bin sehr zufrieden damit, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kaum Vergleich habe!
Meine ExMonitore waren alles Büromonitore, da ich damals nur Wert auf IPS-Panel gelegt habe. Bei der Suche nach einem neuen waren mir dann neben dem Panel eben auch die höhere Auflösung und die 144hz wichtig.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2021)

Okay, aus unerfindlichen Gründen tendiere ich jetzt doch mehr zum LG, auch wenn der Acer günstiger ist. Ich hasse Entscheidungen, aber danke für die Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Free23 (22. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Okay, aus unerfindlichen Gründen tendiere ich jetzt doch mehr zum LG, auch wenn der Acer günstiger ist. Ich hasse Entscheidungen, aber danke für die Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte


Falls Dir das etwas hilft: Ich habe mal einen Post gelesen, in welchem der Autor schrieb, dass wir bei Grafikkarten hunderte von Euros ausgeben können und wollen, beim Monitor jedoch schnell anfangen geizig zu sparen. Obwohl der ja eigentlich länger hält, als eine Grafikkarte.
Natürlich ist das ein bisschen Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich, ganz falsch finde ich diese Denkweise aber auch nicht...


----------

